# Jamestown Reservoir



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very slow yesterday. Fished S, E, and N of smokies at 13, 11, and 16 ft. of water. Nothing to show for it, and not much on the Aqua Vu or Vex.


----------

